# Twisted Kanthal vs Clapton



## Switchy (4/7/16)

I have been making coils over the past couple of weeks, and I can't really decide between the above.

On the clapton coils the flavour is great, but for some reason it seems like the amount of vapour produced is less.

Now that I have been "perfecting" my twisted coils, it seems like there are a lot more clouds, but the flavour seems a bit dulled...

What are your preferences for flavour chasing?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/7/16)

Switchy said:


> I have been making coils over the past couple of weeks, and I can't really decide between the above.
> 
> On the clapton coils the flavour is great, but for some reason it seems like the amount of vapour produced is less.
> 
> ...



Definitely Claptons!
Claptons also allows me to vape at higher wattages which equates to decent clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

Flavour chasing I go for Clapton's, namely Fused Claptons. If your not that good at coiling then you can even buy 10 pre-coiled Fused Claptons for R80 at vaperite.co.za
I'm no coil building expert but I'm sure what they selling as Alien Claptons are actually Fused Claptons.


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Flavour chasing I go for Clapton's, namely Fused Claptons. If your not that good at coiling then you can even buy 10 pre-coiled Fused Claptons for R80 at vaperite.co.za
> I'm no coil building expert but I'm sure what they selling as Alien Claptons are actually Fused Claptons.


Most of them are like that. So far I only know of Geekvape selling the proper alien with the wavy design.


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/7/16)

I've never tried an alien coil, but over claptons, and fused, I prefer twisted wires, easier to make and in my mouth's opinion just as good, you can use different gauges together to get an alternating surface area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy (4/7/16)

I'm quite handy when it comes to making coils, as long as I can watch a video on youtube of someone making it.

Then I try and copy until I get it right.

My problem with fused clapton is the time it takes to heat up. But then again, I built them using 24g for the 2 inner strands, and wrapped it with 28g....

What wire gauge should I use instead?

Happy to try anything, and really appreciating the input gents!


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/7/16)

Switchy said:


> I'm quite handy when it comes to making coils, as long as I can watch a video on youtube of someone making it.
> 
> Then I try and copy until I get it right.
> 
> ...



Try 26 ga core and 32 outside, I usually use 120 watts to warm it up and then vape on 90 watts on 0.2 ohm resistence.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> Most of them are like that. So far I only know of Geekvape selling the proper alien with the wavy design.



I don't think some companies that make the wire know the difference. What's being sold as Aliens are actually 2 parall'd wires clapton'd - that's Fused where I'm from.
@daniel craig have you got a link where I can buy some Geekvape Aliens locally?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

@Greyz I think house of vape is the only vendor with it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

R100 for 2 Alien Coils premade OMH!


----------



## dstroya (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> R100 for 2 Alien Coils premade OMH!


I saw a video somewhere where they opened up those geekvape coils to see how clean the wires were and they were quite dirty. So i'd suggest at least cleaning them with vodka/alcohol before you vape them. I guess there is a very good reason why gasphase aliens are R240 - R270 for 2

Edit: I think the vid was by Daniel from DJLSBvapes but I may be mistaken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

Mmmmm looks like I need to try twist some Kanthal and give this thing ago. 
I got no excuse not to, I mean I probably have enough Kanthal to rewire every toaster within 100KM radius from my house. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WDE (4/7/16)

I'm a huge fan of clapton coils. 

Alien wire is essentially a fused clapton with 3(usually) or two cores. Alien wire is my go to build, this coil wicks juice really well and this is why the flavour is so good (imo), I have feeling the reason Aliens with two cores are sold is because it is just easier to make.

Have a look at twisted messes review on Alien wire and you can see what this coil does


----------

